# Women's magazine looking for your Christmas stories



## nosman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi there,

I write for a women's magazine and we're starting to work on our Christmas issues. We're looking to speak with any women who have a story to tell which happened at this time of year. Perhaps you had your baby just before or just after Christmas, or your partner bought you a pregnancy test for Christmas which turned out to be positive. If you have a story to tell, we would love to hear it.

All our features are sensitively told and positive in message. The aim is to inspire women who are still struggling to conceive, that there is light at the end of the tunnel. You would have approval of the words before anything is published and the interview may involve a photoshoot too - in which case you would be able to have copies of the photos. 

If you would like to find out more about sharing your story, please get in touch by dropping me an email on the address below.

Many thanks,
Nikki 

[email protected]


----------

